

World War II carrier pigeon found with an uncracked secret message - judegomila
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2226203/Skeleton-hero-World-War-II-carrier-pigeon-chimney-secret-coded-message-attached-leg.html

======
joezydeco
_"Code-crackers are now frantically trying to decipher the message, which
never reached its intended recipient"_

The picture of the message says "Copies Sent: 2" right there at the bottom.
Wouldn't it make sense to send a second bird to increase the probability of
delivery?

------
donebizkit
27 codes * 5 characters = 135 caracters. Is this the ancestor of Twitter!

